# Log splitter cradle & table.



## frogg (Nov 27, 2009)

Searched but found nothing. Where can i get on for the huskee 22 ton, similar to what the troy built has on there splitter.

kracker


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't think there is any ready made. If you dont have welding skills or a machine take a sketch to a shop and have it installed, or bring it to Mt Vernon and Ill do it. What are you doing up at 5:30? LOL


----------



## rick2752 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it a sign of addiction when your up at 5:30 and checking Arboristsite???? Im near Lebanon Ohio. Lol...


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 27, 2009)

rick2752 said:


> Is it a sign of addiction when your up at 5:30 and checking Arboristsite???? Im near Lebanon Ohio. Lol...




Yes

so what of it??? Maybe an Ohio thing?


----------



## Ductape (Nov 27, 2009)

Check ebay............... i'm confident there is/was a guy making them and selling on ebay.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 27, 2009)

Ductape said:


> Check ebay............... i'm confident there is/was a guy making them and selling on ebay.






Yep. The link has been posted several times. Looks to be well made, and those who have one speak well of it.

I dunno what search terms to suggest, but I know it's around here somewhere....


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Nov 27, 2009)

*log table*

just search log cradle or log table on ebay. I got mine about 3 years ago. It's starting to show signs of abuse but the welds are all good.


----------



## Blazer (Nov 27, 2009)

*log table*

Its listed on e-bay under "24x CRADLE FIREWOOD LOG SPLITTER TABLE,(BACK SAVER)" and the seller is 33flame . Sells for $68 + $ 18 for shipping. The seller said he would have some listed for sale thru Christmas. I am getting ready to buy one myself.


----------



## frogg (Nov 28, 2009)

Butch,

I`m not that far away, down in cambridge send me a p.m. & i`ll give you a call.

Yes, i know i`m always up early checkin out the site & a great site it is. Went to ebay but could not find anything really not familiar with the site, any links you could put me on.?

Thanks, herman


----------



## oldchuck (Nov 28, 2009)

I slapped mine together out of scrap wood. Nothing to it. Lasted two seasons so far. The table is not attached to the splitter, just straddles the beam. Makes the job so much easier.


----------



## Guarddog1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Take a look at this I am not sure if I will get in trouble from the mods but just trying to help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/24x-CRADLE-FIRE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414af1aaa5


----------



## peterc38 (Nov 28, 2009)

Guarddog1 said:


> Take a look at this I am not sure if I will get in trouble from the mods but just trying to help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/24x-CRADLE-FIRE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414af1aaa5




That's the one. I have one for my Huskee 22 ton, works great


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 28, 2009)

Guarddog1 said:


> Take a look at this I am not sure if I will get in trouble from the mods but just trying to help.




I don't think it's a problem. I've seen lots of eBay links, and never seen any complaints from the mods. 

They *don't* like links to a direct competitor to a sponsor. For example, you'd get whacked for a link to some chainsaw chaps from a company that sells tree work equipment, in a thread about PPE. That would be a direct competitor with Labonville, a sponsor here that sells excellent chaps. Not cool to compete with the sponsors!

A link to an eBay link about some individual with chaps for sale _*might *_be okay. A *dealer*? I wouldn't.


----------



## jcappe (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought one of the tables off of ebay yesterday. I've been thinking of a way to build something but I don't think I would be saving much money by the time I went and bought the metal to fab it with. It looks to be a nice product.


----------



## frogg (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you all, i`ll check it out.

Kracker


----------



## douglas1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought one from they guy on ebay, it cost about 65.00 and works great. Very easy to install as well. I think he gies by flame 65.

Good luck


----------



## odps (Nov 29, 2009)

*table for huskee 22 ton*

I have a Huskee 22 ton log splitter and fabricated a table for it... to detach it, you simply lift it off... hopefully you can see from the pics that there are two pieces of angle welded to the splitter, my fabricated table simply sets in those brackets. I set it off when splitting vertical and set it on when splitting horizontal...


----------



## odps (Dec 10, 2009)

*made a modification*

The pics above are old.. I have since made a slight modification and added three pieces of 1" tubing to the edge of the table to keep wood splits from falling off while running the splitter... this table works great... If I ever have a need to purchase another splitter, this mod will be made right away... 

Kracker.... I emailed you the dimensions you requested...


----------



## odps (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is another pic of the splitter with the table set off...


----------



## hunter0182 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blazer said:


> Its listed on e-bay under "24x CRADLE FIREWOOD LOG SPLITTER TABLE,(BACK SAVER)" and the seller is 33flame . Sells for $68 + $ 18 for shipping. The seller said he would have some listed for sale thru Christmas. I am getting ready to buy one myself.



i copied the pic of the cradle on ebay,took it to a local shop and the guy made it for me for 45.00. saved a few dollars.and he powder coated it.:chainsawguy:


----------

